# DIY rock roof



## TxBuilder (Mar 7, 2006)

We have a very slightly sloped garage roof that is the tar/rock combo.

It's leaking a few places here and there and overall it's not in good shape. Is replacing a tar/rock roof an easy DIY project or should I call in the experts on this one?


----------



## mickmar (Mar 8, 2006)

TxBuilder, I would remove the old roof and install either rubber or roll roofing. Mick


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 8, 2006)

Mick. Both of those are DIY projects? No expertise needed to install them?


----------



## Aceinstaller (Mar 8, 2006)

well, it depends on how much work you are willing to do, and how schooled you are in carpentry and roofing.

there will be the removal of the old roof.(which I have no idea how big or how thick the old roof is) removal will take a lot of hard labor and some dumpster coordination.(calling, scheduling, an placing dumpsters)  After demo, you will need to frame the roof according to the local building codes required.(the local building inspector at the city hall might be able to guide you in the direction needed for requirements on lumber sizing and spacing when you purchase your permits)  After framing and sheeting the roof to specs required, there will be flashing needed more than likely in some areas, then comes the fun part of laying the rubber or roll roofing.

all in all, I would call a company to complete a project of this magnitude.

if you need to ask if this is a diy project or not, that should indicate that you have very little knowledge of the scope of work.  Although most of the job will pose no real problems, there are tricks of the trade involved in sealing a flatroof to ensure that these leaks don't reaccur any time soon.

If you really want to save money and you are good with a hammer, you could always demo and frame to code, then call a roofer to lay the new roof.


----------



## mickmar (Mar 9, 2006)

TxBuilder, for me it would be a DIY project because I worked for a roofer when I was much younger. You have to have some general knowledge about roofing to tackle a job like that. Probably be less expensive to have a pro do it if you don't know how. I should add that roofing is a very dirty, hot job. Good luck with whatever you decide on. Mick.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 10, 2006)

Backbreaker for sure. Dont invite you friends on this one either.Not if you want them to hang around anyway.
Im sure you know what i would say....Get a good roofer that specializes in rubber roofs. Longer life, less maintinence, easier repairs, warrantee!!

Then you get to focus on the next honeydooooo!!
InspectorD


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. After doing more research and investigating the work load I am going to hire a professional.


----------



## broke (Mar 12, 2006)

I just read that doing a roof is an easy diy job.


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 13, 2006)

Yep, doing a roof is not very mentally taxing. AS LONG AS;

It has no less than a 2 1/2 / 12 pitch and no more than a 5/12 pitch

It has no valleys or changing pitches in the valleys

It's less than 12 ft from the ground to the fascia (gutter board)

It meets no walls or chimneys

The decking is in perfect condition

Standard materials are used

There are NO dormers  

It's in straight runs
______________________________________

TX, the decision to get a pro on this one is smart. These low pitch roof with rock/tar in the mix can be nightmares even for the pros. First off, WTH do you cut it with? How do you get it off and out of the way so you can start over? I don't even have the torch outfit that these guys use. I have seen 3 different houses burnt to the ground because a torch can set a fire under the surface and not be seen for hours, meanwhile it smolders away and builds heat until it finds an adequate oxygen supply to create a roaring fire. CHECK YOUR CONTRACTOR'S LIABILITY INSURANCE BEFORE YOU LET HIM START!! This is very important. 

Men don't pick roofing for a lifetime career, roofing picks you. My advice? Stay away from it. There's more to it than meets the eye.

Tom in KY, I hate roofing, I'm good at it,,BUT I HATE IT!!!


----------



## MONTY (Aug 28, 2006)

TxBuilder said:
			
		

> We have a very slightly sloped garage roof that is the tar/rock combo.
> 
> It's leaking a few places here and there and overall it's not in good shape. Is replacing a tar/rock roof an easy DIY project or should I call in the experts on this one?


1 MAN         1 MAN
TEAR OFF:
1-TOOLS NEEDED:
1-FLAT SHOVEL LONG HANDLE.
2-WHEELBARROW {If Not Accessible to Haul Unit}
TECHNIQUE, TIME & LABOR:
1-SIMPLY START TEAR OFF BY HANGING YOUR SHOVEL OVER THE EDGE & LIFT UP ON EDGE METAL IN AN EFFORT TO UTILIZE EDGING AS A "HANDLE".
2-WHILE PULLING, WALK BACKWARDS & KEEP TUGGING. THE ROOF WILL TEAR. YOU EVENTUALLY CAN REGULATE THE SIZE AS TO WHAT YOU CAN HANDLE, OR {DRAG} TO THE PICK-UP TRUCK {BLANKET SIZE PIECES} WHICH WILL  HAUL OFF 1,500 SF.AT A TIME PRETTY EASY.
3-ONCE ROOF IS BARE & DECK IS SHOWING. SIMPLY "POP" NAILS WITH SHOVEL. DRIVE THE 8d DECK NAILS AS NEEDED. REPLACE ROTTED AS NEEDED.
                                          END OF SECTION
INSTALLATION
                      MATERIALS:
EDGE METALS: .................. 2-1/2" X 2-1/2" GALVANIZED.
SPRAY ON PRIMER..............  1 "ONE} CAN WILL DO ABOUT 15 PIECES. 
PRIMER ON TOP ROOF SIDE ONLY.
PEEL-N-SEAL ALUMINUM FOIL FACE "SELF ADHERING ROLL ROOF.
COVERAGE:.......................  1-ROLL "40" X 33' = 100 SF W/4" LAP.
ADHERE STRAIGHT TO DECK. START AT BOTTOM OF SLOPE.
RENTAL:...........................  1-LINOLEUM ROLLER FOR WEIGHT ON SEAMS.
SLOPE..............................  DECREASES VULNERABILITY OF SEAMS.
EDGE METALS/HOLDING POWER:
NAIL THROUGH METAL AFTER PLACING OVER "RUBBER" ROOF.
LAP JOINTS X 2". NAIL ON NO LESS THAN 12" INTERVALS DUE TO MOVEMENT DURING WEATHER EXTREMES.
CUT 6" STRIPS & STRIP IN METALS TO WATERPROOF. SEAL DOWN WITH FEET.
WALLS / 90* TIE-IN AREAS:
BY NOW, YOU CAN PRIME AN AREA & SEAL ROOF TO WORK ON ALL MARRIAGES & TERMINATED AREAS.
BRICK WALL OR STUCCO OR HARD TO ACCESS TIE-INS:
USE NP1 CAULKING BY SONNEBORN {COLOR MATCH} 
ASTM: WONT PEEL FROM SURFACE
1 MAN CAN TAER OFF, CARRY UP A LADDER & REPLACE AVG. 12-15 SQ. "100 SF" PER DAY.
*SELF ADHERING
*NO TORCH, FUMES OR TAR NEEDED.
*WONT BLOW OFF.
*SIMPLE STEPS TO SAVING MONEY.
*1 JOB & YOU FEEL LIKE AN "INSTANT ROOFER"
M A GRUNT SIMPLE SPECS
*CAN BE USED AS A PIGGYBACK BASE SHEET FOR NEXT HAIL STORM WITH SAME MATERIALS & NO DEMO.
*FOIL FACING REFLECTS 85% UV RAYS & RADIANT HEAT TRANSFER.

                                        END OF SECTION
PAY YOURSELF A FEW CAR PAYMENTS YOU WOULD HAVE PAID A GUY WITH 2 LABORERS TO DO WHILE HE RODE AROUND WAITING TO COLLECT 

SPECIFIED BY:
MONTY GEE SR.
FORT WORTH, TEXAS
40 YEARS IN ARENA
[email protected]


----------

